# H2 schema-Datei ausführen



## Detlef7able (15. Jul 2022)

Guten Tag,

ich würde gern eine H2 Datenbank verwenden. Ich habe mich hier an das Beispiel gehalten: https://howtodoinjava.com/spring-boot2/h2-database-example/
Die Datei schema.sql wird allerdings nicht ausgeführt. Manche sagen, dass ein zusätzliches datasource-property notwendig ist. Das bringt mir aber auch nichts.
Scheinbar fehlt hier noch irgendwas.

Neben der schema.sql würde ich auch noch eine Dateninserierung mit data.sql anwenden wollen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (15. Jul 2022)

Was gibt es für Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Detlef7able (15. Jul 2022)

Eine Fehlermeldung gibt es keine.
Die Anweisungen die in der schema.sql stehen werden nicht ausgeführt.
Das hier steht in der schema.sql:


```
DROP TABLE IF EXISTS teilnehmer;

CREATE TABLE teilnehmer (
  id INT AUTO_INCREMENT  PRIMARY KEY,
  name VARCHAR(250) NOT NULL,
  vorname VARCHAR(250) NOT NULL,
  wohnort VARCHAR(250) DEFAULT NULL
);
```

Wenn ich die Datenbankoberfläche aufrufe ist keine Tabelle teilnehmer erstellt wurden.

Also die Anweisungen werden nicht eingelesen sozusagen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (15. Jul 2022)

Möglicherweise rufst du in der "Datenbankoberfläche" eine ganz andere DB auf. Stimmen denn die URL's / Pfade usw. überein?


----------



## Detlef7able (15. Jul 2022)

Das ist die JDBC URL: jdbc:h2:~/test
Ich habe eine Datei test.mv in meinem Verzeichnis als data base file. Da werden auch Aktualisierungen reingeschrieben. Das seh ich ja an der Aktualiserungszeit der Datei. 

Das ist die application.properties, vielleicht muss hier noch was rein:

```
spring.datasource.url=jdbc:h2:mem:testdb
spring.datasource.driverClassName=org.h2.Driver
spring.datasource.username=sa
spring.datasource.password=
spring.jpa.database-platform=org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect
spring.h2.console.enabled=true
spring.h2.console.path=/h2
```


----------



## Oneixee5 (15. Jul 2022)

Naja, wie ich geschrieben habe - 2 verschiedene DB:
 JDBC URL: jdbc:h2:~/test
spring.datasource.url=jdbc:h2:mem:testdb


----------



## Detlef7able (15. Jul 2022)

Das habe ich geändert, aber weiterhin ist keine Tabelle zu sehen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (15. Jul 2022)

Wie hast es geändert? Ist es wirklich der gleiche Pfad?


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jul 2022)

Detlef7able hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mich hier an das Beispiel gehalten: https://howtodoinjava.com/spring-boot2/h2-database-example/


Folgendes funktioniert:

https://start.spring.io/  -> Spring Web und Spring Data JPA hinzufügen, Generate
unzip demo.zip
Die Dependency für h2 hinzufügen
application.properties wie im Beispiel anpassen, ich habe eine dateibasierte DB verwendet.
Zu application.properties spring.sql.init.mode=always hinzufügen (*)
src/main/resources/schema.sql erstellen
src/main/resources/data.sql erstellen
die H2-Konsole enablen
mvn package
java -jar target/demo-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
Beim Anmelden an die h2-Konsole auf die korrekte JDBC-URL achten.
(*) 


			
				https://docs.spring.io/spring-boot/docs/current/reference/html/howto.html#howto.data-initialization.using-basic-sql-scripts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> By default, SQL database initialization is only performed when using an embedded in-memory database.


----------



## Detlef7able (16. Jul 2022)

Habe neues Projekt erstellt. Aber funktioniert weiterhin nicht.

Ist das erstmal korrekt?


```
spring.datasource.url=jdbc:h2:mem:test
spring.datasource.driverClassName=org.h2.Driver
spring.datasource.username=sa
spring.datasource.password=
spring.jpa.database-platform=org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect
spring.h2.console.enabled=true
spring.h2.console.path=/h2
spring.sql.init.mode=always
```


----------



## KonradN (16. Jul 2022)

Du musst die richtige JDBC URL angeben. 

Und sind die Abhängigkeiten alle drin?


----------



## Detlef7able (16. Jul 2022)

Die URL scheint richtig zu sein oder nicht? 
Also es werden Daten in die test.mv geschrieben, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es stimmt.

Abhängigkeiten sollten auch drin sein: Spring Web, Spring Data JPA und die H2 dependency in der POM.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jul 2022)

Detlef7able hat gesagt.:


> Die URL scheint richtig zu sein oder nicht?


In deinen properties gibst du eine andere URL an: `spring.datasource.url=jdbc:h2:mem:test`


----------



## Detlef7able (16. Jul 2022)

Nun erhalte ich Fehlermeldungen:


```
.   ____          _            __ _ _
 /\\ / ___'_ __ _ _(_)_ __  __ _ \ \ \ \
( ( )\___ | '_ | '_| | '_ \/ _` | \ \ \ \
 \\/  ___)| |_)| | | | | || (_| |  ) ) ) )
  '  |____| .__|_| |_|_| |_\__, | / / / /
 =========|_|==============|___/=/_/_/_/
 :: Spring Boot ::                (v2.4.4)

2022-07-16 14:19:23.343  INFO 11168 --- [           main] veranstaltung.Main                       : Starting Main using Java 1.8.0_181 on DESKTOP-PTRM79C with PID 11168 (C:\Users\Winter\Documents\Programmierung von Komponentenarchitekturen\Rest-Projekt\spring-data-bike-rest-demo-main\target\classes started by Winter in C:\Users\Winter\Documents\Programmierung von Komponentenarchitekturen\Rest-Projekt\spring-data-bike-rest-demo-main)
2022-07-16 14:19:23.398  INFO 11168 --- [           main] veranstaltung.Main                       : No active profile set, falling back to default profiles: default
2022-07-16 14:19:28.006  INFO 11168 --- [           main] .s.d.r.c.RepositoryConfigurationDelegate : Bootstrapping Spring Data JPA repositories in DEFAULT mode.
2022-07-16 14:19:28.305  INFO 11168 --- [           main] .s.d.r.c.RepositoryConfigurationDelegate : Finished Spring Data repository scanning in 257 ms. Found 1 JPA repository interfaces.
2022-07-16 14:19:34.095  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.s.b.w.embedded.tomcat.TomcatWebServer  : Tomcat initialized with port(s): 8080 (http)
2022-07-16 14:19:34.242  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.apache.catalina.core.StandardService   : Starting service [Tomcat]
2022-07-16 14:19:34.266  INFO 11168 --- [           main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine  : Starting Servlet engine: [Apache Tomcat/9.0.44]
2022-07-16 14:19:34.903  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.a.c.c.C.[Tomcat].[localhost].[/]       : Initializing Spring embedded WebApplicationContext
2022-07-16 14:19:34.904  INFO 11168 --- [           main] w.s.c.ServletWebServerApplicationContext : Root WebApplicationContext: initialization completed in 11111 ms
2022-07-16 14:19:35.373  INFO 11168 --- [           main] com.zaxxer.hikari.HikariDataSource       : HikariPool-1 - Starting...
2022-07-16 14:19:36.520  INFO 11168 --- [           main] com.zaxxer.hikari.HikariDataSource       : HikariPool-1 - Start completed.
2022-07-16 14:19:36.665  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.s.b.a.h2.H2ConsoleAutoConfiguration    : H2 console available at '/h2'. Database available at 'jdbc:h2:~/test'
2022-07-16 14:19:38.144  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.hibernate.jpa.internal.util.LogHelper  : HHH000204: Processing PersistenceUnitInfo [name: default]
2022-07-16 14:19:38.559  INFO 11168 --- [           main] org.hibernate.Version                    : HHH000412: Hibernate ORM core version 5.4.29.Final
2022-07-16 14:19:39.363  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.hibernate.annotations.common.Version   : HCANN000001: Hibernate Commons Annotations {5.1.2.Final}
2022-07-16 14:19:40.101  INFO 11168 --- [           main] org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect            : HHH000400: Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect
2022-07-16 14:19:43.341  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.h.e.t.j.p.i.JtaPlatformInitiator       : HHH000490: Using JtaPlatform implementation: [org.hibernate.engine.transaction.jta.platform.internal.NoJtaPlatform]
2022-07-16 14:19:43.395  INFO 11168 --- [           main] j.LocalContainerEntityManagerFactoryBean : Initialized JPA EntityManagerFactory for persistence unit 'default'
2022-07-16 14:19:45.920  WARN 11168 --- [           main] JpaBaseConfiguration$JpaWebConfiguration : spring.jpa.open-in-view is enabled by default. Therefore, database queries may be performed during view rendering. Explicitly configure spring.jpa.open-in-view to disable this warning
2022-07-16 14:19:47.474  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.s.s.concurrent.ThreadPoolTaskExecutor  : Initializing ExecutorService 'applicationTaskExecutor'
2022-07-16 14:19:49.322  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.s.b.w.embedded.tomcat.TomcatWebServer  : Tomcat started on port(s): 8080 (http) with context path ''
2022-07-16 14:19:49.467  INFO 11168 --- [           main] veranstaltung.Main                       : Started Main in 28.657 seconds (JVM running for 31.541)
2022-07-16 14:19:49.507  INFO 11168 --- [           main] veranstaltung.DomainEvent                : created at 1970-03-20
2022-07-16 14:19:49.741  INFO 11168 --- [           main] veranstaltung.EventProcessor             : processclass veranstaltung.PayedEvent
2022-07-16 14:19:50.632  WARN 11168 --- [           main] o.h.engine.jdbc.spi.SqlExceptionHelper   : SQL Error: 42102, SQLState: 42S02
2022-07-16 14:19:50.633 ERROR 11168 --- [           main] o.h.engine.jdbc.spi.SqlExceptionHelper   : Tabelle "TEILNEHMER" nicht gefunden
Table "TEILNEHMER" not found; SQL statement:
select teilnehmer0_.id as id1_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.name as name2_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.status as status3_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.vorname as vorname4_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.wohnort as wohnort5_0_0_ from teilnehmer teilnehmer0_ where teilnehmer0_.id=? [42102-200]
2022-07-16 14:19:50.765  INFO 11168 --- [           main] o.h.e.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener  : HHH000327: Error performing load command

org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not prepare statement
    at org.hibernate.exception.internal.SQLExceptionTypeDelegate.convert(SQLExceptionTypeDelegate.java:63) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.exception.internal.StandardSQLExceptionConverter.convert(StandardSQLExceptionConverter.java:42) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.engine.jdbc.spi.SqlExceptionHelper.convert(SqlExceptionHelper.java:113) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.engine.jdbc.internal.StatementPreparerImpl$StatementPreparationTemplate.prepareStatement(StatementPreparerImpl.java:186) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.engine.jdbc.internal.StatementPreparerImpl.prepareQueryStatement(StatementPreparerImpl.java:151) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.prepareQueryStatement(Loader.java:2103) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.executeQueryStatement(Loader.java:2040) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.executeQueryStatement(Loader.java:2018) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:948) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:349) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:319) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadEntity(Loader.java:2421) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.entity.AbstractEntityLoader.load(AbstractEntityLoader.java:77) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.loader.entity.AbstractEntityLoader.load(AbstractEntityLoader.java:61) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.doLoad(AbstractEntityPersister.java:4436) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.load(AbstractEntityPersister.java:4426) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.loadFromDatasource(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:569) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.doLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:537) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.load(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:208) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.proxyOrLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:332) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.doOnLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:108) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener.onLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:74) [hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.service.internal.EventListenerGroupImpl.fireEventOnEachListener(EventListenerGroupImpl.java:104) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.fireLoadNoChecks(SessionImpl.java:1186) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.fireLoad(SessionImpl.java:1175) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.access$2100(SessionImpl.java:193) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl$IdentifierLoadAccessImpl.doLoad(SessionImpl.java:2786) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl$IdentifierLoadAccessImpl.lambda$load$1(SessionImpl.java:2767) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl$IdentifierLoadAccessImpl.perform(SessionImpl.java:2723) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl$IdentifierLoadAccessImpl.load(SessionImpl.java:2767) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.get(SessionImpl.java:988) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultMergeEventListener.entityIsDetached(DefaultMergeEventListener.java:306) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultMergeEventListener.onMerge(DefaultMergeEventListener.java:172) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultMergeEventListener.onMerge(DefaultMergeEventListener.java:70) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.event.service.internal.EventListenerGroupImpl.fireEventOnEachListener(EventListenerGroupImpl.java:93) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.fireMerge(SessionImpl.java:793) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.internal.SessionImpl.merge(SessionImpl.java:780) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at org.springframework.orm.jpa.SharedEntityManagerCreator$SharedEntityManagerInvocationHandler.invoke(SharedEntityManagerCreator.java:311) ~[spring-orm-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy74.merge(Unknown Source) ~[na:na]
    at org.springframework.data.jpa.repository.support.SimpleJpaRepository.save(SimpleJpaRepository.java:560) ~[spring-data-jpa-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498) ~[na:1.8.0_181]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryMethodInvoker$RepositoryFragmentMethodInvoker.lambda$new$0(RepositoryMethodInvoker.java:289) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryMethodInvoker.doInvoke(RepositoryMethodInvoker.java:137) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryMethodInvoker.invoke(RepositoryMethodInvoker.java:121) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryComposition$RepositoryFragments.invoke(RepositoryComposition.java:524) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryComposition.invoke(RepositoryComposition.java:285) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.RepositoryFactorySupport$ImplementationMethodExecutionInterceptor.invoke(RepositoryFactorySupport.java:531) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.QueryExecutorMethodInterceptor.doInvoke(QueryExecutorMethodInterceptor.java:156) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.data.repository.core.support.QueryExecutorMethodInterceptor.invoke(QueryExecutorMethodInterceptor.java:131) ~[spring-data-commons-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionInterceptor$1.proceedWithInvocation(TransactionInterceptor.java:123) ~[spring-tx-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionAspectSupport.invokeWithinTransaction(TransactionAspectSupport.java:388) ~[spring-tx-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.transaction.interceptor.TransactionInterceptor.invoke(TransactionInterceptor.java:119) ~[spring-tx-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.dao.support.PersistenceExceptionTranslationInterceptor.invoke(PersistenceExceptionTranslationInterceptor.java:137) ~[spring-tx-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.data.jpa.repository.support.CrudMethodMetadataPostProcessor$CrudMethodMetadataPopulatingMethodInterceptor.invoke(CrudMethodMetadataPostProcessor.java:174) ~[spring-data-jpa-2.4.6.jar:2.4.6]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.aop.interceptor.ExposeInvocationInterceptor.invoke(ExposeInvocationInterceptor.java:97) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.ReflectiveMethodInvocation.proceed(ReflectiveMethodInvocation.java:186) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at org.springframework.aop.framework.JdkDynamicAopProxy.invoke(JdkDynamicAopProxy.java:215) ~[spring-aop-5.3.5.jar:5.3.5]
    at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy78.save(Unknown Source) ~[na:na]
    at veranstaltung.TeilnehmerRestCommandLineRunner.run(Main.java:51) ~[classes/:na]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.callRunner(SpringApplication.java:806) ~[spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.callRunners(SpringApplication.java:790) ~[spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:333) ~[spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:1313) ~[spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:1302) ~[spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at veranstaltung.Main.main(Main.java:26) ~[classes/:na]
Caused by: org.h2.jdbc.JdbcSQLSyntaxErrorException: Tabelle "TEILNEHMER" nicht gefunden
Table "TEILNEHMER" not found; SQL statement:
select teilnehmer0_.id as id1_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.name as name2_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.status as status3_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.vorname as vorname4_0_0_, teilnehmer0_.wohnort as wohnort5_0_0_ from teilnehmer teilnehmer0_ where teilnehmer0_.id=? [42102-200]
    at org.h2.message.DbException.getJdbcSQLException(DbException.java:453) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.message.DbException.getJdbcSQLException(DbException.java:429) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.message.DbException.get(DbException.java:205) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.message.DbException.get(DbException.java:181) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.readTableOrView(Parser.java:7628) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.readTableFilter(Parser.java:1970) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parseSelectFromPart(Parser.java:2827) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parseSelect(Parser.java:2959) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parseQuerySub(Parser.java:2817) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parseSelectUnion(Parser.java:2649) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parseQuery(Parser.java:2620) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parsePrepared(Parser.java:868) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parse(Parser.java:843) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.parse(Parser.java:815) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.command.Parser.prepareCommand(Parser.java:738) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.engine.Session.prepareLocal(Session.java:657) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.engine.Session.prepareCommand(Session.java:595) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.jdbc.JdbcConnection.prepareCommand(JdbcConnection.java:1235) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.jdbc.JdbcPreparedStatement.<init>(JdbcPreparedStatement.java:76) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at org.h2.jdbc.JdbcConnection.prepareStatement(JdbcConnection.java:352) ~[h2-1.4.200.jar:1.4.200]
    at com.zaxxer.hikari.pool.ProxyConnection.prepareStatement(ProxyConnection.java:337) ~[HikariCP-3.4.5.jar:na]
    at com.zaxxer.hikari.pool.HikariProxyConnection.prepareStatement(HikariProxyConnection.java) ~[HikariCP-3.4.5.jar:na]
    at org.hibernate.engine.jdbc.internal.StatementPreparerImpl$5.doPrepare(StatementPreparerImpl.java:149) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    at org.hibernate.engine.jdbc.internal.StatementPreparerImpl$StatementPreparationTemplate.prepareStatement(StatementPreparerImpl.java:176) ~[hibernate-core-5.4.29.Final.jar:5.4.29.Final]
    ... 73 common frames omitted

2022-07-16 14:19:50.922  INFO 11168 --- [           main] ConditionEvaluationReportLoggingListener :

Error starting ApplicationContext. To display the conditions report re-run your application with 'debug' enabled.
2022-07-16 14:19:51.234 ERROR 11168 --- [           main] o.s.boot.SpringApplication               : Application run failed

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Failed to execute CommandLineRunner
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.callRunner(SpringApplication.java:809) [spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.callRunners(SpringApplication.java:790) [spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:333) [spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:1313) [spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication.run(SpringApplication.java:1302) [spring-boot-2.4.4.jar:2.4.4]
    at veranstaltung.Main.main(Main.java:26) [classes/:na]
```


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jul 2022)

Detlef7able hat gesagt.:


> Nun erhalte ich Fehlermeldungen:


Ist die Tabelle in der Konsole jetzt da?


----------



## Detlef7able (17. Jul 2022)

Ich kann nun nicht mehr auf die Konsole zugreifen.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jul 2022)

Wiederhole mal die Schritte (und nur die) aus #9, dann solltest Du die Tabelle sehen.


----------



## KonradN (17. Jul 2022)

Wobei man den Schritt 3 auch direkt im Schritt 1 machen kann. H2 als Abhängigkeit kann direkt im Spring Initializr hinzugefügt werden ...


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jul 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Wobei man den Schritt 3 auch direkt im Schritt 1 machen kann. H2 als Abhängigkeit kann direkt im Spring Initializr hinzugefügt werden ...


Ja, ich weiß, aber dann passt es nicht mehr zum "Tutorial" im Link.


----------



## KonradN (17. Jul 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich weiß, aber dann passt es nicht mehr zum "Tutorial" im Link.


Ok, auch ein guter Punkt.


----------



## krgewb (18. Jul 2022)

Ich hatte auch ein Problem. In der H2 Console waren meine Tabellen nicht zu sehen.
Lösung:
Als JDBC-URL angeben: jdbc:h2:file:~/test


Bei mir steht übrigens in der application.properties:

```
spring.datasource.url=jdbc:h2:file:~/test;DB_CLOSE_ON_EXIT=FALSE;AUTO_SERVER=TRUE
```


----------



## Detlef7able (19. Jul 2022)

Ich bedanke mich, jetzt funktioniert es. Das data base file musste nochmal gelerrt werden.
Ich habe die 3 Abhängigkeiten mit dem spring initializer hinzugefügt.

Jetzt muss ich noch schauen, dass ich die anderen Abhängigkeiten aus dem alten Projekt übertrage.

Aber warum geht es im alten Projekt nicht?
Da steht Tabelle "TEILNEHMER" nicht gefunden. 
could not prepare statement


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jul 2022)

Detlef7able hat gesagt.:


> Aber warum geht es im alten Projekt nicht?


Das wissen wir nicht, weil wir nicht vor Deinem Rechner sitzen, was hier im Thread ja auch die Schwierigkeit war. So etwas artet dann schnell in Rätselraten aus und deswegen solltest Du erstmal ein lauffähiges, minimales Beispiel haben. Anhand des Beispiels kannst _Du_ Dich jetzt auf die Suche nach den Ursachen begeben.


----------

